# C-17 reaches 100 million flying hours!



## evangilder (Mar 8, 2006)

Amazing!



> Scott AFB, IL. - After only 15 years in commission, the C-17 Globemaster III fleet will reach its 1 millionth flying hour this month -- the equivalent of one aircraft flying every minute of every day for more than 114 years without stopping.
> 
> A crew of U.S. and British Royal Air Force members will fly a representative mission March 19 to help commemorate the milestone.
> 
> ...


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 8, 2006)

I remember back in the 80's, the doom and gloom press reported on "problems" with the design and demanded the AF cancel the program.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 8, 2006)

Yep. Always nice to see the press eat their words. 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow thats really something!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow! Amazing!


----------



## elmilitaro (Mar 8, 2006)

Brilliant!


----------



## R988 (Mar 9, 2006)

Apparently the RAAF has just ordered a couple for it's transport fleet.


----------



## dinos7 (Mar 9, 2006)

That is really amazing............. whoopie


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 9, 2006)

yes i believe the RAAF've ordered 4......

and that is quite something..........


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 9, 2006)

One of the best planes ever IMHO.... glad the RAF has some.
Here's a pic to celebrate.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 9, 2006)

i've managed to see one static at an airshow and i was amazed at how big she was inside, even i wasn't expecting her to be that big! although i believe the RAF doesn't, strictly speaking own our 5 C-17s, as i understand it we're actually hiring them indefinately..........


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes, there is something odd about the C17; its size is deceptive. Having been inside a C5, however, everything afterwards is small!


----------

